# Chickenboy lure popularity



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Bought my first pack of lures at Marburger today. Went to that small bay nearby (2nd st?) and noticed 3 other individuals with the same exact lure and color as mine. Unfortunately I didnt get to stay too long to see any results but it still excites me to see the potential of this wonderful product. Hope to go soon again.


----------



## txduckhntr (Jun 10, 2012)

My first time using them I had the best trip of
My life and will be placing an order for more too!


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

great action baits, still prefer my good ole go-to baits over them though.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

I went fishing with some buddies a month or so ago. Was showing 'em my Chickenboy lures.

Went fishing with 'em again last weekend......guess what was rigged on their setups when I got to the boat?

Yup.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

They worked for me this afternoon


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice flounder, Congrats!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

You know they are popular when you find them on shores of popular walk in areas.


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

I have had chickenboys in my box sense sept & just haven't had time to make it to the coast to fish them  seems every time I have a weekend off we have gale force winds , I'm planing to go this sat (weather permitting )


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> They worked for me this afternoon
> View attachment 549003


Thats the same color I purchased. What rig set up do you use and what type of knot do u use?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

If you visit the diversionary canal now and then, give me a shout on this ole' PC and I will gladly let you try a couple red and whites that I modified. I _gave_ CB a couple and he hasn't gotton back w/ me on his field testing! Maybe U will..I will guide U in! [email protected] just email me and let me know if you are in the area and we will go from there!! thanx


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

deerslayer64d said:


> I have had chickenboys in my box sense sept & just haven't had time to make it to the coast to fish them  seems every time I have a weekend off we have gale force winds , I'm planing to go this sat (weather permitting )


Get out there:
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=452972&page=3


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Drundel said:


> You know they are popular when you find them on shores of popular walk in areas.


 Thats a shame people throwing plastic on the ground. I dont believe they are biodegradeable like gulps. I throw my used/torn up plastics (including gulps) in my tackle bag. Fish cant digest that stuff very well if even at all.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*On the ground?*



flounder daddy said:


> Thats a shame people throwing plastic on the ground. I dont believe they are biodegradeable like gulps. I throw my used/torn up plastics (including gulps) in my tackle bag. Fish cant digest that stuff very well if even at all.


How does that fish get up on the ground to eat it? or am I missing something here?


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

yah it sure's getting popular alright. I first used the original cb 2 years ago when Joe used to make the bug eyed lure in "flounder magnet", think i still got a few i havent touched yet.


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am still waiting and hoping them to work for me. I fished em hard Sat in Matagorda, had two little bumps and my son caught a Sting Ray on the flounder king. I have almost every color and threw them all Sat but just could not find the fish. We fished the south shore line and the back lakes and ponds. Caught my persoanl best Red 29 3/4 inches and tipped the boga a hair over ten pounds on live Shad


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

matterboy123 said:


> I am still waiting and hoping them to work for me. I fished em hard Sat in Matagorda, had two little bumps and my son caught a Sting Ray on the flounder king. I have almost every color and threw them all Sat but just could not find the fish. We fished the south shore line and the back lakes and ponds. Caught my persoanl best Red 29 3/4 inches and tipped the boga a hair over ten pounds on live Shad


2X. I have tried CB lures for the last four trips for flounder and trout and have not caught one yet. I have tried all the techniques that I know, slow retrieve, fast and stop, lift and drop, jerk and stop, huff & puff, combo, twisting, slight jerking, etc... but no hit yet! But, I have seen TrackATrout got that huge Jack and fat trout on the same CB lure on our Trinity Bay trip. I am still trying... next with those jr I just ordered. I am still waiting for that big fat flatty!


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

they're just soft plastic shrimps 

I buy some because they're local and a small operation, but I could catch as many fish with some bomber curl tails (flounder) or flukes from Zoom (trout).


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

flounder daddy said:


> Thats a shame people throwing plastic on the ground. I dont believe they are biodegradeable like gulps. I throw my used/torn up plastics (including gulps) in my tackle bag. Fish cant digest that stuff very well if even at all.


You should see all the trash I pick up when I am at at SWP. My donut has more gear and tackle in it that I have fish!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

matterboy123 said:


> I am still waiting and hoping them to work for me. I fished em hard Sat in Matagorda, had two little bumps and my son caught a Sting Ray on the flounder king. I have almost every color and threw them all Sat but just could not find the fish. We fished the south shore line and the back lakes and ponds. Caught my persoanl best Red 29 3/4 inches and tipped the boga a hair over ten pounds on live Shad


I used them last weekend at SWP and didn't get a single bump while everyone around me walked away with limits. They are all I brought with me thinking that they were all I would need, but that wasn't the case. They do have good action in the water thought.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> 2X. I have tried CB lures for the last four trips for flounder and trout and have not caught one yet. I have tried all the techniques that I know, slow retrieve, fast and stop, lift and drop, jerk and stop, huff & puff, combo, twisting, slight jerking, etc... but no hit yet! But, I have seen TrackATrout got that huge Jack and fat trout on the same CB lure on our Trinity Bay trip. I am still trying... next with those jr I just ordered. I am still waiting for that big fat flatty!


that's cause you didnt bring me with you as lucky charm vic


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

charlie23 said:


> that's cause you didnt bring me with you as lucky charm vic


Sure, next time Charlie. You may have to make a dive and locate the fish!  Definitely we will make a run for the flounder very very soon. Keep an eye on PM.


----------

